# looking for Alabama trainer



## Long trails (Jan 15, 2016)

i want to find a good trainer that wont cost me over 100$ in Alabama that will pick up and drop off ples help me


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

$100 a day? Month? Year? 

And pick up and drop off who, you or the horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

But a craigslist ad out. Actually get good turn outs sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Long trails (Jan 15, 2016)

just for my horse and 100$ for 15 days of riding and just my horse


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Long trails said:


> just for my horse and 100$ for 15 days of riding and just my horse


Good luck with that......maybe, but I haven't been so lucky around here...


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

As a trainer, I'd be absolutely terrified of the results that you'd likely get in that price range...
Not trying to be a jerk, but that is what I'd charge for 2 rides...

First off, most trainers won't take a horse for less than 30 days. Many have a 2-3 month minimum. If you can increase your budget to $3-400, assuming you can find someone competent, and willing to take one for only 2 weeks, you'll be in a much safer zone of ability and care of your animal.

Remember that old saying, 

"If you think professional training is expensive, try hiring amateurs!"


----------



## Long trails (Jan 15, 2016)

i will send my horse off as long as they need her but i have to stay under 350 for it o fit in my budget


----------

